
Ask HN: If you could mold a developer that gets the job done, how'd you do it? - bkovacev
If personality and work experience were perfect, and you had absolute power over an individual prior to him working for you (think freshman year or high school) - how would you mold him&#x2F;her? What concepts would you want him&#x2F;her to know? What principles and best practices should he&#x2F;she follow? What languages (limit to 2,3)?<p>Essentially - even though this question was asked numerous times in different forms and on different web sites - I feel all of them lack something. They either point you to learn x and then learn y. Learn about this principle and then about this. No one puts it together - they just throw around books, websites, tutorials. And while that is helpful to a point, fitting it together can sometimes be puzzling.<p>So, how would you mold and shape your perfect developer? (any type applies)
======
eecks
Clone myself

